# Dark Sable Cockapoo: What color when adult?!



## Juni0r5

Hellloooo forum. first time posting. 

I am looking to buy a red / black colored cockapoo and I finally found one! but I was unaware of the color "sable" that changes!! I did some research and found out that they usually turn white with a black tipping when its a dark sable. Is this true? Do people have pictures of their own sable puppies to adult? 

I am just wondering how white will he turn out? or if he will turn out white at all!

Please share your opinions! 
here's a pic of him:


----------



## Cat 53

I have no idea, but he is gorgeous. My instant thought is 'does it matter?' cos whatever colour they end up being they are all just glorious.


----------



## Marzi

He is absolutely gorgeous! 
Other people will be able to help more with how the colour will turn out, but by then he'll own your heart and you won't care!


----------



## Juni0r5

Cat 53 said:


> I have no idea, but he is gorgeous. My instant thought is 'does it matter?' cos whatever colour they end up being they are all just glorious.


Yes I absolutely agree with you I will love him no matter what. 

I'm just very curious on what he will end up looking! Because I thought he would keep his look until he was an adult.


----------



## kendal

This is a red sable owned by annemarie (link to her profile) http://ilovemycockapoo.com/member.php?u=4539

this is how i think your pup will turn out, the black will more or less all go in time as the tipps will be cut off when he gets his first hair cut. he may keep some black on his ears but other than that will probably become a pale red or tan colour. 















































Before hair cut 











After hair cut


----------



## dmgalley

Jake is a sable parti and he had changed a lot.

now 6 months long hair









6 months short hair









8 wks









4 wks









birth he is on top


----------



## RuthMill

They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## krisrina

so cool.Thanks for taking this opportunity to talk about this, I feel strongly about it and I benefit from learning about this subject


----------



## Juni0r5

This was very helpful and informative! Thank you to everyone who replied!

Kendal - your post was exactly what I was looking for  thank you for your time !

I'm definitely excited to see him change over the months! I'm planning to take a picture of him every week to see the differences. Ill try my best to post them after a year of him changing 

Happy Holidays !


----------



## wilfiboy

Great post Kendal, well done you xxxxxx


----------



## kendal

It was cocos owner who took them i just got the photos off the forum and put them in order. 

Will need to look ot some photos of delta so i can sho how her sable went away over time. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Molly is a dark sable - don't have any photos of her as a pup I am afraid as she came to me at 17 months old - she now just have darker hair on her ears and tail where the hair is longer.


----------



## carolinequilts

I know this was an old thread, but I really liked the images. I think this might what will happen to Milo. Donna - where are your pictures? I would like to see them!


----------



## dmgalley

carolinequilts said:


> I know this was an old thread, but I really liked the images. I think this might what will happen to Milo. Donna - where are your pictures? I would like to see them!


I don't know where they went but I can throw some up. Jake is a bit different as he is a white and sable parti 
when he was born. He is on top


Four weeks (this is when she said he will be more brown than black


this is 17 weeks his first outing (all before his first groom)




right before a big groom


this is after a groom. the black is mostly gone


you have seen the recent pics of him. He is a mix of a few beautiful shade of cream/gold. There is a stripe down his black that has lots of black hairs mixed in. It shows up more when he is wet. Sables are really a wonder to watch grow and change.


----------



## carolinequilts

Oh Wow! How beautiful Jake is! I love his colours - at all his stages. I had no idea about sables when I picked out Milo. In fact, I didn't pick him - he was the 'last puppy left' in the litter of three blacks, 2 brown and 1 "brown & black" (Milo). But he would have been my choice anyway. Lucky me! Just a question - how can you tell the difference between a brindle and a sable? I was wondering if Milo could be a brindle?


----------



## dmgalley

carolinequilts said:


> Oh Wow! How beautiful Jake is! I love his colours - at all his stages. I had no idea about sables when I picked out Milo. In fact, I didn't pick him - he was the 'last puppy left' in the litter of three blacks, 2 brown and 1 "brown & black" (Milo). But he would have been my choice anyway. Lucky me! Just a question - how can you tell the difference between a brindle and a sable? I was wondering if Milo could be a brindle?


I have never seen a brindle puppy only an adult. have you checked out JoJo's site? she has a ton of really good info and lots of pictures to go with it. 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/cockapoo-breed-coats/colour-size/


----------



## JoJo

Ahh Thanks Donna for your kind words about my site  

Sable and brindle are both lovely, but they are quite different. It can be hard to tell the difference when a puppy is very young but as they grow you can see the difference clearly. A sable colouring will have dark coloured tips to the individual hair whereas a brindle will have a striped effect of solid dark hairs and solid lighter hairs, hope that makes sense  

Have a peep here at how this Brindle coat has changed, her breeder and I thought she was sable when first born as her mum was sable (although her grandparent is brindle), but the coat did change and the brindle pattern was clearer to see:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/

Oh she did have some sable on her legs as the black tips were there but cut out now leaving just a lighter coat colouring


----------

